# Vectorlite - not sure this is the correct charger



## JeeperAz (Jun 16, 2005)

I have so many 12v chargers laying around and not sure I have the correct one for my Vectorlite as seen in the link below. Can anyone tell me the readings on their charger? Mine says 12v 300mA as the output rating. At the top it says "SEL" plug in class 2 transformer

On the plug side it reads "0404S"

Anyone?

http://www.vectormfg.com/site2/vectormfg/product_info.php?products_id=313


----------



## Ginseng (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Vectorlite - not sure this is the correct cha*

12V 300mA is correct. Also, make sure the wallwart indicates "positive" is on the inside of the charger plug and "negative" is on the outside.

If it fits and even it it's not the one that came with your light, it will work.

Wilkey


----------



## JeeperAz (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Vectorlite - not sure this is the correct cha*

Thanks you. Wall Wart... didnt know that was the name. Learn someting new everyday.


----------



## txmatt (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Vectorlite - not sure this is the correct cha*

Somebody previously made a great suggestion... buy a cheapie label maker and label the wall warts with the device they belong to. I did mine and now I no longer have to try to remember which is which.


----------



## Galiphrey (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Vectorlite - not sure this is the correct cha*

Try the "Metallic Silver" Sharpie marker. It works well on black plastic, and won't fall in the floor when the glue gets tired.


----------



## JeeperAz (Jun 18, 2005)

*Re: Vectorlite - not sure this is the correct cha*

I actually marked all of my wall warts. Unfortunatly I mislabled this one and just found it the other day.


----------

